# exciting show win



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

my doe 5 Acre Farm Summer Sweet Emily took reserve sr. doe champion today at an ADGA show.

the doe that took grand was the oldest doe and them the judge said the reseve gose to the yearing sr. doe. their was 4 classes all together. i almost started crying(tears of joy of course.) this is my frist doe i bought. she will be 2 years june 26th

she won a reserve grand and she isnt even two years old yet!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats wonderful Rebecca!!!

Did you ever sell her bucklings?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you . 

yes i sold her bucklings.
one buckling was sold as a wether and the other was sold as a herd sire.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome. I am sure now they are happy they did so -- or will be if they don't know about her "win" yet


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

i emailed the person that is recieveing the buck. im sure he will be very happy


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is one NICE udder Rebecca! She is very well deserving of the win!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks great- congratulations. I love that picture where she was calling out- was she saying "hey look at me?"


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. That is wonderful. :leap: :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful doe and great win. Congratulations!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! :leap: She definately deserved that win...she looks absolutely wonderful :stars:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

way to go & congrats that is a great win. arty:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats!! :thumb:


----------

